# 6-7 weeks old kittens



## LauDub (May 27, 2009)

hey guys, on average how big is a 6-7 week old kitten? pics appreicated!

thanks


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It varies from breed to breed and moggy to moggy, but an average kitten will be 80-120g born and it should increase by its birth weight each week.

So a 100g kitten should weigh 700g when it's 6 weeks old.

This is one of my 6 week old kittens, sitting on my husband's lap










And these are 7 week old kittens with their mother for a size guess!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Gorgeous Pics Eileen, the kittens look like they are smiling in that second pic :lol2:



This one is about 6-7 weeks old in these pics:
























http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/397892-kitten-pt-2-very-pic.html

And this was her 2 weeks before (12 weeks old according to the person who I got her from....).. Which theres no chance as she weighed in at 420g, so 4-5 weeks at a guess.
I have very small hands by the way


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*H* said:


> Gorgeous Pics Eileen, the kittens look like they are smiling in that second pic :lol2:


It's a 'standard' requirement with Somalis that they have a smile!! If it doesn't smile, it ain't a Somali!!

Gorgeous kitten yours is by the way and no way was she 12 weeks!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awww smiling kittens:flrt:Gorgeous photos Eileen:no1:

*H* Smudge was so tiny when you got her :gasp: Shes very cute:flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Eileen, that is such a cute pic :flrt:

Jo


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

feorag said:


> It's a 'standard' requirement with Somalis that they have a smile!! If it doesn't smile, it ain't a Somali!!


Ahh that explains why most of them seem to be 'smiling' then : victory:


Shell195 said:


> Awww smiling kittens:flrt:Gorgeous photos Eileen:no1:
> 
> *H* Smudge was so tiny when you got her :gasp: Shes very cute:flrt:


Smudge? who's Smudge ?:lol2: 
I havn't named her, not planning on keeping her and you know what happens once you name them.... :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*H* said:


> Smudge? who's Smudge ?:lol2:
> I havn't named her, not planning on keeping her and you know what happens once you name them.... :whistling2:


I sure do. Harry is the first kitten I ever gave a name to instead of a number and he's still here 15 years later! :crazy:


----------

